
Meet the Teen Who Translated a Bible Verse into DNA and Injected Himself with It - n0pe_p0pe
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/wj3yy9/this-teen-translated-a-bible-verse-into-dna-and-injected-it-into-himself
======
_Schizotypy
Forgive my ignorance, but what exactly is a "DNA protein"?

